# Owl Drug Poison Bottle - Cobalt



## s102580 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hello, can anyone tell me the approx. worth of this bottle? It still has its original label on it, but the label is in bad condition. Would it be worth more with the label on or off?  You really can't read anything on the label. It is 9 1/2 inches tall, and 4 1/4 inches wide at its widest part. It is in great condition, no chips or anything else. The seam does not run up to the top of the lid. It is three sided, has poison written on one side, the label and Owl Drug Co. on another side, and the owl standing on the mortar and pestle on the other. Thanks for your help !


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 19, 2012)

Hello Susan,

 Welcome to the A-BN, and thanks for telling us of your Owl.  It's most difficult to give you any sort of reasonable answers on something unseen.

 Please post several Photographs  in natural light, so that we might have some idea of what you are asking about.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 19, 2012)

the KT-1 you are describing can fetch up to $1200 on a good day, but a fair value would be around $600-$800. Being a recession higher end bottles are only selling for 50-60% of their historical high value.  The label would not hurt the value in it's condition.  If it's in poor condition, might as well remove it.  But if you plan on selling it, let that be up to the buyer.

 These were sold to Pharmacies/chemists.  They contained a large amount of the substance ordered. They would then fill smaller bottles for sale or use.  Can you make out what was last bottled in yours?


----------



## s102580 (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks so much for your help ! Appreciate the info.


----------

